# Newbie



## Cpmiami (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello!!

So I just picked up a MES 130B Digital Electric Smoker from Wal-Mart yesterday for $45!! I just wanted to see if you guys could give me some tips about this smoker and smoking in general. I bought a heavy duty cover (as it'll stay outside in this Miami weather) on Amazon for $25 and I will be building a stand for it out of wood. I've never smoked before, although I've been grilling for years. I'm looking forward to reading up on all of these threads. On a side note, if anyone that reads that's from South Florida and knows of a cheap and fresh market to buy meat or even a half cow, please chime in!!!

Thanks in advance!!!

Chris


----------



## William89 (Sep 19, 2018)

About 4 years ago my wife shows up at home with an mes 30. Having never smoked before I was really unsure what she was getting me into. I stumbled on this website shortly after and it's saved my butt more times than I can count. There is so much info on this site and different opinions about how to cook different cuts of meat. My advice is don't over think it and enjoy it. Try it one way and if ya dont like it, change it up and try it another way until you find which way works for you. 

Oh and I would invest in a good digital meat thermometer. 


Ive been using this with no issues.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

Welcome to the site. 45 dollars holy cow that's a good price. There are plenty of MES smokers onsite that will be more then willing to help you out. Be prepared for information overload. 



 Bearcarver
 is the onsite MES go-to. Here's a link to some of his MES info:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bears-step-by-step-index.159333/


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats Chris!!
Below are two links that will help you figure out which Generation MES you have.
That should help me or anybody else in helping you with any questions or problems you run into.
Figure out which Gen # you have & include that with your questions.

Here's the Links:
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2018)

Well Bear got here so I can only add this..

Snag up an AMNPS! Lets you cold smoke, overnight smoke..plain not fuss with loading the chips every 30-45 minutes. 

Welcome Aboard from Wisconsin!


----------



## Cpmiami (Sep 20, 2018)

William89 said:


> About 4 years ago my wife shows up at home with an mes 30. Having never smoked before I was really unsure what she was getting me into. I stumbled on this website shortly after and it's saved my butt more times than I can count. There is so much info on this site and different opinions about how to cook different cuts of meat. My advice is don't over think it and enjoy it. Try it one way and if ya dont like it, change it up and try it another way until you find which way works for you.
> 
> Oh and I would invest in a good digital meat thermometer.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes I've been reading up for the past two days and I've learned a lot already. Thanks again!


----------



## Cpmiami (Sep 20, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Welcome to the site. 45 dollars holy cow that's a good price. There are plenty of MES smokers onsite that will be more then willing to help you out. Be prepared for information overload.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, I saw it posted on slickdeals and Wal-Mart ended up having one. thanks for the input!


----------



## Cpmiami (Sep 20, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Congrats Chris!!
> Below are two links that will help you figure out which Generation MES you have.
> That should help me or anybody else in helping you with any questions or problems you run into.
> Figure out which Gen # you have & include that with your questions.
> ...


Thanks Bear, I appreciate that. I'll get on that now!


----------



## Cpmiami (Sep 20, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well Bear got here so I can only add this..
> 
> Snag up an AMNPS! Lets you cold smoke, overnight smoke..plain not fuss with loading the chips every 30-45 minutes.
> 
> Welcome Aboard from Wisconsin!


Yeah, I've read up on them and I'm going to be buying that right now. Thank you!!


----------

